# Small Engine Repair Schooling



## dickiedog (Sep 15, 2004)

I am considering going into the field of small engine repair and I am looking for ideas on home or online schooling options. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*advice on schooling from experience*

if your young and still in high school most high schools offer a small engine class.if your out of school and needin direction try finding a small engine mentor, in that a guy in the neighbor hood that likes to tinker with junk or get a job at a repair shop that specializes in repairs.the best experience is hands on. you can go to your local library and get books that describe the fundementals.IE- intake,compression,power, exhaust.- Air, Fuel and ignition etc,etc,i was fortunate to have recieved all of the above. depending on your interests amost companies offer training courses.IE harley davidson, honda, yamaha, omc, etc.good luck in pursuing a great and fun career.


----------

